# Mopping frequency for Pork Butt



## smokenado (Sep 17, 2013)

Is there a scale vs cook time in regards to mopping frequency on Pork Butt etc. I have become a fan of basting/mopping (not spraying) my pork butts. I seem to get a better bark but have just followed every 45 min mopping time based on an old recipe. Any additional thoughts would be appreciated as for the sauce it is lexington style.

1 cup distilled vinegar 
1/4 cup ketchup
1/4 cup apple juice
1 teaspoon hot sauce
3 tablespoons light brown sugar
1/2 tablespoon salt
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1 teaspoon finely ground black pepper


----------



## daveomak (Sep 18, 2013)

smokenado, evening.....    I don't mop..... I season, set in the smoker at 210 deg F, when they get at195-205 ish degrees, they are done........   I don't open the door except to insert a clean therm probe about 4 hours after the smoke starts....   

Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 18, 2013)

Like Dave I don't mop. I don't spritz or brine or inject. I set my smoker to 265* and let it go until I hit an IT of 200*-205*. Take them off, foil and let rest for 45min-1hr. Then pull, apply finishing sauce and serve or prep for storage. Awesome bark every time.


----------



## dougmays (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm with the rest, I dont mop. Removing the lid every hour, 45 mins, or 30 mins just makes you lose heat and increases cook times. If you want a better bark you can put a thicker coating of rub on. If your looking for thick bark maybe rub and wrap the night before so that the first layer of rub "melts" onto the meat then 30 mins before you put it in the smoker apply a 2nd, thick coat of rub again


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't mop either. I don't open the cooker until it's done. 

I've heard those that do, do it "on the halfs". They calculate how long it will take and start the mop at the halfway point. Then figure how long they have left and do the second mop halfway. Repeat until done.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 18, 2013)

Yup - I'm the same as those guys ^^  I don't spritz or mop either & have no trouble getting great bark.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















PICT0351.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 1, 2013


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 18, 2013)

Howdy, Smokenado!

How's things in Gaston County?

You didn't mention whether or not you use a rub on your pork butts.  If not, I'd suggest you try Jeff's rub recipe (or search for one posted here at SMF).  I found that after the rinsing the butts and patting them dry then slathering with plain old French's mustard then rubbing generously, wrapping in plastic wrap and placing in the reefer overnight, I get a pretty decent crust without mopping.

Because you already said that you are a fan of mopping, I'd say that your once every 45 minutes to an hour is probably about right.  Remember that every time you open your smoker you lose heat and the longer it's open the more heat you have to recover to get the unit back up to temp.

As they say, "If you're lookin', you ain't cookin'!"


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm in the no mop club - also keep in mind every time you open your smoker you add 10-15 min to the smoke time (heat recovery). So if you are mopping even 1x an hour over a 15 hr. smoke you end up adding an addition 2.5 hrs. to the smoke!

Get a good rub on it and then leave it alone as much as possible.

Just my two cents.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 18, 2013)

You won't find very many mopers, spritzers or saucers here. BUT we all do occasionally do it, it doesn't need it but when we have guests or company over and want to show off those beautiful looking meats. When we want to get the crowds saliva flowing and appreciating the most excellent abilities we have achieved with that food. LOL

Its a great way to show off the food. Most of the time its better to have patience and leave the door closed unless grilling of course.


----------



## chef willie (Sep 18, 2013)

Another non-mopper here BUT I do agree with Foamheart.....when you got 2-3-6 guys staring over your shoulder and you pop that smoker door for the 'wow factor' it's ok to slop some mop on for effect.


----------



## smokenado (Sep 18, 2013)

JIRodriguez said:


> I'm in the no mop club - also keep in mind every time you open your smoker you add 10-15 min to the smoke time (heat recovery). So if you are mopping even 1x an hour over a 15 hr. smoke you end up adding an addition 2.5 hrs. to the smoke!
> 
> Get a good rub on it and then leave it alone as much as possible.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Interesting I seem to get a bark both ways but mopping I get a glazed bark that is distinguishing different from the non mopped.


----------

